# Non-Piranha POTM November



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

The top 2 pics will go into the final

Option 1








OB peacock

Option 2








Red Crab - _Sesarma bidens_

Option 3








Porcelain Crab - _Petrolisthes armatus_

Option 4








Percula Clownfish -Amphiprion ocellaris & Coral Banded Shrimp - _Stenopus hispicus_

Option 5








Hairless Rat - _Rattus norvegicus_

Option 6








Convict Cichlid - _Cichlasoma Nigrofasciatum_

Option 7








Delhezi Bichir - _Polypterus delhezi_

Option 8








Cat - _Felis catus_

Option 9








Spotted Sleeper - _Eleotris picta_

Opyion 10








Black arowana - _Osteoglossum ferreirai _

There will be a change next month as I will not be accepting pics which are not hosted here on PFury, this is to ensure the pics remain online throughout the contest, also I will be requesting scientific names along with the pics.
should the pic not be hosted on PFury I'll send it back, it is free to host here so there is no reason why you cant do this









heres a handy link to part 2


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Awesome guys


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have never had to choose from such an incredible list in my life... almost every one of those could have won past POTMs if they had been submitted separately









who owns that Spotted Sleeper Goby? Can you PM me when you get a chance?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

yea yea 3 is crazy looking!


----------

